# Music to help egg fertilisation.



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2361231/How-music-gives-IVF-eggs-good-vibrations-making-likely-fertilised.html


----------



## Miakela (Jul 23, 2013)

Really? Amazing...
I didn't know that before! Thanks for sharing  

However, i'm supposed it's gonna make us relax & feeling better only!!!
Anyway, just try any ways we can  

Good luck


----------



## olive0609 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello. It's my first day to really explore these forums and I am finding a lot of links to useful and interesting articles. This one about music and its effect on egg fertilisation is new to me. I have read before about music being good for the development of the fetus. There is also the general stress-relieving effect it has on anyone, which I thought was the point of the article, but it I never knew it was so much more than that. I am curious to know how the investigators came to choose the genres of music they were going to use for this study. There are many more genres they could have tried, even just within the world of popular music - like hip hop or rap music, not to mention entirely different genres like jazz or folk music. They said they noted no significant minor differences in the potential for egg fertilisation based on the type of music played. The article said that all of these kinds of music was equally good, so I guess if this study were to have a practical application, a woman trying to conceive would just listen to whatever her taste in music is.


----------

